# Budget pc speaker setup



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Any recommendations <75$ just want some decent sound for the pc.

I appreciate any input the last budget set from Logitech I had was pretty bad... lol


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Subbed for info as well


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

In my opinion that dont exist...I would search ebay for a good used set that was from a higher price range. I have a set of Corsair 2.1 speakers that were originally 100 bucks and they sound awfully good, and nothing compared at the time in that price range. It sucks because most under 100 bucks are really awful.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Mike Bober said:


> In my opinion that dont exist...I would search ebay for a good used set that was from a higher price range. I have a set of Corsair 2.1 speakers that were originally 100 bucks and they sound awfully good, and nothing compared at the time in that price range. It sucks because most under 100 bucks are really awful.


Cool I'll grab a Corsair then.

Is this the model?
Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 High Power 2 1 PC Speaker System CA SP211NA 843591009447 | eBay


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

WestCo said:


> Cool I'll grab a Corsair then.
> 
> Is this the model?
> Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 High Power 2 1 PC Speaker System CA SP211NA 843591009447 | eBay


I had the model below that with smaller sub and less power, but it sounds awesome....that one your looking at is a great system that will surprise you with its sound quality and sound level it puts out.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Mike Bober said:


> I had the model below that with smaller sub and less power, but it sounds awesome....that one your looking at is a great system that will surprise you with its sound quality and sound level it puts out.


Ok, I'll grab one then. Thanks Mike! I appreciate the input!!


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

WestCo said:


> Ok, I'll grab one then. Thanks Mike! I appreciate the input!!


your welcome! Those Corsairs were the speaker of the year last year in Maximum PC magazine for a computer.


----------

